# Marble / Gilded Columns



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Pair of 6 foot Columns that we did a Fantasy ( simple ) Marble ... And Gilded Acanthus Capital and Base.
After Laura completed the Marble... The Capital and a small area of the Base were Basecoated.... Then the Imitation Leaf was Applied... The Leaf was Antiqued using Raw Umber...
This was done in The Living Room where I am Currently Restoring The Woodwork .


Michael Tust


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you study under someone Micheal, or are you more self taught?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Bender said:


> Did you study under someone Micheal, or are you more self taught?


Laura and I were Fortunate to of had some Great Teachers when we started out in the Early 90s Learning Decorative Painting. The first class was just a College Course ,an Introduction to Interior Design..... After that she signed up for a more Advanced College Course with George Zaffle.... A Very Talented Artist . I realized that Laura was Extremely good with Color and Design and enrolled her at The Day Studio for all the Courses, including The Advanced Furniture Class that was 3 weeks long. I also started taking a few classes there like Graining,Stenciling. Color,Trompe ,Marble.... Since we lived in S.F. We took some classes from Gale Laurance (her and JoAnne Day were Trained in N.Y. At Isabel ONeil Studio ( that's also where Ina Marks Trained ) George made time to come to our Studio and Teach Advanced Graining... Marbling...Trompe .Furniture Finishes Classes... Since then I have Traveled Throughout the U.S.and been Trained by Several Incredible Artists... As Graining ,Marbling,and Trompe L'oeil are my Favorites.... My Quality of work was Finally becoming Acceptable to me. Not Always at The Bottom of The Class Any More,as I consider myself to be Below Average when First Learning Something . After practicing between Every Class I Decided to go to France for Several Months to Further my Skills.

There are some very good Artists that are Self Taught... I myself would not of been one of them... I could Never of picked up a Book and learned from it to Satisfactory Results... Almost All Great Artists ( in decorative painting ) have had some kind of training at some point. I now can look at a Book and have a Much Better Understanding ,and have Very Acceptable Results... Now after my Extensive Training I am able to Self Teach Myself. Today My Eye is Much More Trained ,and that is an Extremely Important Part of Decorative Painting. Many of these Faux Effects Teachers are Students of Students of Students of JoAnne Day ... The Day Studio.... Today ( as Lynn has mentioned ) Most of these Classes are from Those Students making up Useless and Idiotic Finishes ! They Rely on the Product instead of Artistic Talent. Getting Properly Trained is Always High on My List.... You get There Much Faster and Better when Pointed In The Right Direction . It Unfortunately can be a Big Investment. 
One can Always Be Better


Michael Tust


----------

